

WikiLeaks set to launch new online system - sew
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/ecac5dfe-1792-11e1-b00e-00144feabdc0.html

======
wbhart
I will personally be surprised if Wikileaks launches a new submission system
tomorrow. According to a recent Wikileaks press release:

"WikiLeaks is building a state-of-the-art secure submission system.
Constructing the system is very complex. Due to the deteriorating state of
internet security which directly impacts the ability of sources to communicate
with journalists and human rights activists securely, WikiLeaks has decided to
postpone the launch initially scheduled for Monday 28th 2011 [sic] in the
interest of source protection."

------
gwern
>Part of the problem stems from the acrimonious departure of Daniel Domscheit-
Berg and other WikiLeaks volunteers in the summer of 2010. In his subsequent
book about his time at WikiLeaks, Mr Domscheit-Berg accused Mr Assange of
treating submissions with insufficient care and security, writing: “Children
shouldn’t play with guns.”

In the book, DB mentions that before the departure the 'Architect' had been
working hard on a new system which was really cool in some respect, but he
took it with him (presumably for use in OpenLeaks).

------
nextparadigms
What would be his alternatives for getting donations this time? Bitcoin?
Flattr? Anything else that doesn't imply cash by mail?

~~~
kiba
I think flattr is out of the option but bitcoin might be something to use. Of
course, it would bring more heat on the bitcoin network.

------
majani
Will the Frog Prince call Lemmiwinks, STAT!

